# ID Verification



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

I'm pretty sure its a Gibbus...

Any thoughts?

here he is...


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

To my untrained eye, I would agree with S. Gibbus. The elongated snout, and compressed height point torwards that direction.

Randy
CFB


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Creatures From Below said:


> To my untrained eye, I would agree with S. Gibbus. The elongated snout, and compressed height point torwards that direction.
> 
> Randy
> CFB


The compressed height appears to be due to an emaciated specimen...not fat in the hump! That fish could take on a whole different look when it beefs up.


----------



## swimosunatedog (Aug 16, 2006)

Rhom... looks just like mine before I got his weight up

before








after


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

> Rhom... looks just like mine before I got his weight up


well I think it looks completly different than your picture of your rhom...structurally that is. edit:maybe not it does appear to look the same...are you sure what you have is not a gibbus?



> The compressed height appears to be due to an emaciated specimen...not fat in the hump! That fish could take on a whole different look when it beefs up.


agreed. (this time BioTeach!!!







) the fish is an emaciated juvinile serrasalmus...only time will tell for sure...

I appreciate your insight!!!

/waits for Frank to give honest opinion


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

Now I'm confused


----------



## swimosunatedog (Aug 16, 2006)

Your P's fins are a little bit different so you may be right. Where did you get him?


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

AquScape


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

I'm pretty sure that Frank is going to say Gibbus as thats what Alex at Aquascape said it was,he has never let me down and is always reliable...


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

O crap I think I sent u a Spilo, J/K LOL, Its a Gibbus just like mine. You just got him yesterday, you need time to fatten him out and bring out his colors.

Check the link from Frank: http://www.opefe.com/gibbus.html


----------



## swimosunatedog (Aug 16, 2006)

Well in that case if you bought it from aquascape as a gibbus then I would be willing to be thats what it is.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

why do u have such an uncertainty of the fish u have even when u were praising them in the Aquascape forum?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Dawgz Posted Today, 07:13 AM
> why do u have such an uncertainty of the fish u have even when u were praising them in the Aquascape forum?


The more obvious point to consider, there is a preserved specimen, and adult specimen photo, a field collected specimen, the field drawings of S. gibbus and lastly, Alex's S. gibbus live photo.

Doesn't leave much room for "what is it?" in my opinion considering Alacas74 took great pains to be sure it is what it is.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

hastatus said:


> To my untrained eye, I would agree with S. Gibbus. The elongated snout, and compressed height point torwards that direction.
> 
> Randy
> CFB


The compressed height appears to be due to an emaciated specimen...not fat in the hump! That fish could take on a whole different look when it beefs up.
[/quote]

oh look a member of team p-fury thinks its a rhom


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> You guys crack me up, *I just wanted to double check since i spent 125 bucks on a 4"fish ...alot of different serra groups look the same to me...*
> Frank, if i cant understand a field guide and a preserved specimen, etc. you prove this forum to be pointless to 90% of the world(unless you are willing to give a judgement based on a photograph...)
> 
> also, why would i know that you ID'ed these fish for him? honestly you need to cheer up
> ...


The fish photo has his name on it. Perhaps you didn't knoow Alcas74 real name?

Good example of a person buying something without checking first. I have some land for sale for $500,000 I'd be interesting in selling you. Send me the check and you can go get the land.









Getting back to your remarks, If you have problems with understanding the material, perhaps you should read more and ask more questions before you get yourself into buying fish then questioning what you bought after all is said and done. Even your own remarks make no sense:



> mR. Blueberry Posted Yesterday, 07:11 PM
> I'm pretty sure that Frank is going to say Gibbus as thats what Alex at Aquascape said it was,he has never let me down and is always reliable...


Anyway. I have nothing further to add this thread.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

haha

its 125 bucks and a post in a thread...not a land-deal for half a mill...

thanks for helping me out Frank...you're like a God to me!!!!!!!


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

If I may have the honor

S.Gibbus (ID complete)


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> alcas74 Posted Today, 03:36 PM
> If I may have the honor
> 
> S.Gibbus (ID complete)


----------

